# Oshkosh 2021



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2021)

Good day one and all.

Oshkosh 2021 is a little more than one month away. I had resigned myself to not being able to attend again this year because of Covid 19 and the border between Canada and the USA being closed to non essential travel.


BUT.....

Plenty of chit chat during the past couple of weeks of the border being reopened around the 01 of July. The canadian Government will be making an announcement by next Monday at the latest regarding next moves surrounding the border. There will be conditions based on what I am hearing and the biggest is that in order to cross you will have to prove you have receieved full vaccination status. My second Pfizer shot is scheduled for next Thursday. The other requirement is a negative Covid test within 72 hours of wanting to cross.

I have been in touch with my American Oshkosh travelling partner and everything is booked for our stay. Once/if the border is opened I will jump online and purchase my week long pass for Oshkosh.

My current photo thread of North American Aviation Company aircraft will run into August but I am getting close to being done and I was wondering what I was going to do next. If all the stars align themselves properly I will be able to do an Air Show 2021 thread.

Fingers are crossed, camera is ready, American money is in hand and the desire is most keen.



Wish me luck gentlemen.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2021)

Hope you can make it Jeff. 
I'm hoping that at least some UK shows will go ahead later this year, especially after "Legends" has been cancelled again.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 19, 2021)

Fingers crossed Jeff. I'm fully vaccinated myself but have little confidence that pretty boy will have the border opened any time soon.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Fingers crossed Jeff. I'm fully vaccinated myself but have little confidence that pretty boy will have the border opened any time soon.


Details on Monday.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2021)

So far so good Jeff, We are fully vaccinated and my son is looking to volunteer on Sunday to help set up for it. As of right now we are planning on attending. Just don't know how many days yet.

All the best 
Paul


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2021)

Does not look like the border will open in time for me to drive to Oshkosh.

Plan B was executed this morning when I bought my airline ticket to Chicago for 24 July.
Buffalo Jason and Boston Pete will pick me up at O'Hare on the way by to Kosh.
Will be on the field for arrivals day on 25July.
Always good to have a plan B.
Thanks to Mother Superior for being understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Does not look like the border will open in time for me to drive to Oshkosh.
> 
> Plan B was executed this morning when I bought my airline ticket to Chicago for 24 July.
> Buffalo Jason and Boston Pete will pick me up at O'Hare on the way by to Kosh.
> ...




Cool beans and glad to hear.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 13, 2021)

Great stuff, Jeff. Plenty of photies, pleeese...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2021)

Going to get my Covid test tomorrow morning. Last hurdle to being able to fly to Chicago this Saturday morning. Will be picked up at O'Hare by Buffalo Jason. Our airshow friend Boston Peter will be with Jason. Peter is losing his Oshkosh virginity this year. We will meet up with Pontiac Brian once we get to Oshkosh, another Oshkosh virgin.
We have all become friends simply from attending airshows over the years.
I am excited to see some Warbirds and to hang out with my friends for the first time in early 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2021)

Two separate closures of the main runway yesterday. A gear collapse of some general aviation thing and then a little later a flat tire on Cessna. While the runway was closed multiple Warbirds were landed on the runway at the opposite side of the airport. Multiple Mustangs, SBD, Wildcat, Corsairs, C-47s, multiple Mitchells, Spitfire, Hurricane, Bearcat, Yaks, Nancgangs, T-6 family.
Very disappointing to say the least. 
It was the flat tire on the Cessna that was the worst. He had made it almost to the turnoff when his portside tire blew and he was on the wheel pant. 25 more feet and they would not have had to close the runway.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2021)

A few I took these today of day 1 at Airventure.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2021)

Few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2021)

Yet a few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2021)

Oshkosh never disappoints for too long. Talked to a guy today from Mid West Aero and he advised they will have a Bf-109 G flying at Oshkosh 2022. That will be worth the price of admission all by itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2021)

Good stuff, Paul and Jeff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2021)

Well, I might need to make my way there in 2022 then. Good shots. Looks like maybe some smoke in the air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks guys, maybe a little smoke. Air has been heavy with humidity.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2021)

Couple things you don't see everyday. The L-Bird used a hook to capture a wire off the side of the ship for retrieval. Other than that I don't know much. Hoping to find owner tomorrow and talk more about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2021)

Few more from Oshkosh

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Well, I might need to make my way there in 2022 then. Good shots. Looks like maybe some smoke in the air?


Yep. Add in the heat and humidity and it is tough sitting/walking for 8-10 hours for multiple days. I have made a promise to myself to be in better shape for next year. As I get older it gets tougher so perhaps shedding 20-25 pounds will be helpful.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2021)

I'll get right on that....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2021)

Ugh tired today, 15 hours at the air show, getting ready for bed but here is a teaser pic for you.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks guys, few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

Yet more

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

More

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

Wurger said:


>


Thanks my friend


----------



## rochie (Jul 31, 2021)

brilliant, from you both !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks, few more

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 31, 2021)

F/A-18 Pic is just showing off !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

rochie said:


> F/A-18 Pic is just showing off !



LOL, I think they made 8 different passes so sometimes you get lucky. I still have over 3,000 pictures to go through not including what my son took. I haven't even looked at his yet. There where F-18's from three different squadrons this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

Here is one of the third squadron though I missed it when it was in the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

Last ones for now, will post some more later

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2021)

Great shots Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 31, 2021)

A place long on the bucket list....... Ahhh maybe next year

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Great shots





Airframes said:


> Great shots Paul !



Thanks Terry


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jul 31, 2021)

nice i like those shots that look like they were taken later in the day.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

rochie said:


> nice i like those shots that look like they were taken later in the day.



Thanks, some of the shots where there are no clouds is do to all the smoke in the air from the acrobat teams. Some are sun rise and some sun set. Yesterday we started taking pictures at 6:30 am and then I didn't stop till around 8:30 pm last night. I think we got home around 9:00 pm last night. Show is still going on but I am not getting any younger and well for now airplaned out if you can believe that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Some more shots

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 1, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Some more shots
> 
> View attachment 635197


 2 Ospreys dont take on fuel at the same time do they? What's the wingspan of a c130 tanker 135ft?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Kyushuj7w said:


> 2 Ospreys don't take on fuel at the same time do they? What's the wingspan of a c130 tanker 135ft?


I would not think so, they only simulated it and never did hook up but could be wrong. I really don't know much about the Ospreys and this was the first time had I seen them flying.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 1, 2021)

The SBD looks great. I don't remember seeing it so decked out at the Reading PA Airshow some years back. This is convincing me more and more I need to get there next year

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2021)

I arrived home this morning around 11am e.s.t. Cameras are beside the computer but I will not get to them for a bit to start going through my stuff. Oshkosh never disappoints but this was the most challenging photography year due to hazy, cloudy conditions compounded by ridiculous amounts of aeorobatic team smoke that hangs around forever without any breeze to blow it out. When there was a breeze it blew it from the display box into the crowd meaning upwards of 30 minutes before it cleared away. I was sitting about a 1/4 mile south the control tower and for multiple minutes was unable to see the tower. The EAA really needs to do a better job. They had 4 consecutive civilian aerobatic acts, all blowing smoke and then they launched the Spitfire and Hurricane. I had waited all week to seer the Hurricane fly and the pictures are crap compared to what they could have been had the EAA given a rats ass about warbird visibility.
Rant over.

Photos will begin in a few weeks as I still have NAA pics to get through and I am fliying out to Saskatchewan in 9 days, going to see my youingest son and his wife.
It is always good to go away, it is always great to get home again.

Cheers

Jeff

PS good stuff Paul.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Yeah it was a challenge, we where shooting between the tower and the warbird section. From where we where the smoke seemed to slowly drift towards Boeing plaza. Few more pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh boy.... the Blue Bird would be a great subject for RC model on floats.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Oh boy.... the Blue Bird would be a great subject for RC model on floats.


She is a beautiful aircraft my friend that is for sure

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

Oww my poor heart. Thank you. I could not spent more bacon because you would get a fat heart and we do not want that now, do we.

Edit i have be back and fore in this thread and i do swear i can smell the spent fuel. Must go there, underline twice, in red, into the bucket list

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> and well for now airplaned out if you can believe that.


no.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

Oshkosh 2021


Few more from Oshkosh



ww2aircraft.net





The dc3 c-47
Now.. how about that for a sight. Djeezzz. Love that shot

Dont know why but this bird has a very special place for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> no.


LOL, maybe my feet feel better today and well I was reading an airplane book today


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Oshkosh 2021
> 
> 
> Few more from Oshkosh
> ...


I will have to do some digging, I think I have some more. Maybe not all of them in formation but some individual ones.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Guess that first one was the best one, here is another.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 1, 2021)

They must have made a beautiful sound!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2021)

Brilliant pics! Where's that Hurricane from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Brilliant pics! Where's that Hurricane from?


Thanks, both the Hawker Hurricane and the Spitfire are from the North Dakota air museum. Link here: Dakota Territory Air Museum | A North Dakota Tourist Attraction

This is there Facebook page: Log into Facebook


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks for that!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rob23 (Aug 1, 2021)

wow- beautiful shots, all. Thanks so much for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Still going through pictures when I have time, this one my son took this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Couple more my son took

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2021)

Still going through pictures as I have time, some more from Oshkosh 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2021)

Nice shots Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

Beautiful shots and great to see for us airshow starved folks. I recognise a few of those aircraft, some of the Daks at OSH also attended the Daks Over Normandy celebrations. Great to see them so well travelled and still active.




DSC_0073




DSC_0077 




DSC_0127

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks for posting the T-6 shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 3, 2021)

at6 said:


> Thanks for posting the T-6 shots.


 thanks guys and your welcome. Nice shots nuuumann. Most of the Dakota's come back every year as of late for Airventure. Always a great sound to hear when they are up in the air.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2021)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

